# T-shirt et autocollant apple



## tovaritch (16 Octobre 2007)

Boujour à tous, je cherche des t-shirt Apple et des autocollants (mes amis me les ont tous piqués) de la marque à la pomme, où puis-je trouver ça?


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Octobre 2007)

Chez tes mauvais camarades.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2007)

J'aurai envie de dire DTC mais c'est un peu facile.


----------



## MamaCass (16 Octobre 2007)

http://missingbite.com/SH.html
http://www.theapplecollection.com/


----------



## Nobody (16 Octobre 2007)

Avec des amis comme ceux-là, pas besoin d'ennemis, camarade (comme cochon).


----------



## MamaCass (16 Octobre 2007)

Ah oui c'est vrai on est au Bar


----------



## answald (16 Octobre 2007)

[dm]1JHnHoDVOBF9Pzvm[/dm]


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2007)

Ca f'sait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu un super topic


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

Y a des potes qu'avaient dû nous les piquer (les supers topics, je parle)...
...Heureusement que c'est autocollant ces choses là, on ne s'en débarrasse pas comme ça.










(j'en connais qui vont être navrés, mais navrés...)


----------



## Nephou (16 Octobre 2007)

c'est la journ&#233;e aujourd'hui _ou bien 
_
la r&#233;ponse ayant &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e plus haut, on peut donc se quitter joyeusement en se donnant la main et se f&#233;licitant du travail bien fait


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Octobre 2007)

tovaritch a dit:


> Boujour à tous, je cherche des t-shirt Apple et des autocollants (mes amis me les ont tous piqués) de la marque à la pomme, où puis-je trouver ça?



Il faut demander à Macinside, il a tout, absolument tout ce que tu voudra. 

:rateau:


----------

